# Limited Edition Sempre in matte black



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

coming in June...:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-bianchi-sempre-limited-edition-in.html


----------



## 8weapons (Apr 13, 2011)

looks great!!! what are those wheels like?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Vision T42. Vision is a FSA brand. High profile, Al brake track (who wants that?). Dunno what they're like, but that custom Celeste colour trim sure is flashy.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the color, but can't afford one at that price, limited edition or not. I like my Sempre 105/mix just the way it is.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't really care for the "stealth" look. Nope, not taken by this one.


----------

